# ISO: Honda Gold Wing Club Emblem



## crackerjackshack (Dec 4, 2009)

I have a client in Germany who wants the logo for their Honda Gold Wing riders club digitized and embroidered on shirts for people in their club. Their design is very detailed and would take a long time to digitize, so I'm wondering if anyone knows where I could purchase the design. I've looked at a few sites, but so far all I've been able to find is the motorcycle itself.

I could digitize the design myself, but I just don't have the time to spend on a design with this much detail right now. Any leads as to where I can find a stock image or reliable digitizing would be greatly appreciated. (I have always done my own digitizing, so outsourcing makes me n-e-r-v-o-u-s!) Here's the logo...


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

Im guessing you want a digitized file? Cant help you there but Brands of the World have alot of these in vector format.


----------



## crackerjackshack (Dec 4, 2009)

They have one logo, but not the one pictured above. I've converted this logo to a vector based graphic, and imported it into my digitizing software, but all those little lines make everything go crazy. I may go into Photoshop and eliminate some of the detail and try again....boy, it's a headache of a design!


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Just a gentle reminder that the GWRRA logo is registered, they offer their own line of merchandise and they actively protect their service marks. Even the local chapters cannot go out on their own and have merchandise decorated. The same is true for the HOG logos.


----------



## teakitty (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi, if you're looking for a stock image, they are available on the gwrra website. there are 2 versions, the black & gold that you have & a colour one. both are official logos.
here's the url for the black & gold http://www.gwrra.org/downloads/gwrra_logo_seal_04_bg.jpg & the colour http://www.gwrra.org/downloads/gwrra_logo_seal_04.jpg
As far as registration goes, they have guidelines for using the logo. What it comes down to is pretty much for group member personal use it's okay. They're not supposed to be produced to be sold for business or profit. 
Gw also has an official 'vendor' for printing/stitching crests & such. Not sure if they would be able / interested in helping with a digitized version or not. Their info is at GW Pin & Patch | The Finest Quality Pins & Patches With Great Savings!
I belong to a chapter in Ontario, Canada & we've had members thinking about doing something similar, so I'd be interested in hearing how it goes. 
Good Luck,
Laurie


----------



## crackerjackshack (Dec 4, 2009)

You're right. We are not "selling" these for our own benefit. We're contracting with the club in Germany who is purchasing apparel for their own members. Thank you for the links, and I'll keep you posted on how it goes.


----------



## crackerjackshack (Dec 4, 2009)

We outsourced the digitizing, and it turned out beautiful! Customer paid up front, and shirts ship out next Tuesday ) We're happy!


----------

